# Livery in Calgary



## becks (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there,
Could anyone give me an idea of how much it would cost to board a horse near Calgary? With stable, and preferably with jumping facilities. I live in South Africa, and presently pay the equivalent of about $220 (canadian) for full livery (stable and turn-out) and good facilities. Any info much appreciated!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

are you plaining to move to calgary? my brother lives out there


----------

